# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  جَفَاف .

## نُون

*رَحلتِ دُونَ أنْ تُشرعِي بَابَ صَدركِ علَى مِصرَاعيهِ ؛ مُتلقفًا يتْمنَا بِكِ ! . رَحلتِ وَ تركتِ جَدائِلي مفتُولَة الحنين . رَحلتِ وَ وَحدي بَقيتُ أتمنَّى علَى نَعشِ أمومتكِ وَ أرفضُ أنْ أفتَح عيني لأطفَأ شَمعةً تُزيِّنُ ذَيل قبركِ المُترَف بِصدركِ الدَّفْء . رَحلتِ وَ تركتِ طِفلَةً أخرَى تُطَوِّقُ جِيدي كُلَّ لَيلة بِأحلامِهَا الكَبيرة وَ تُعفِّر علَى صَدري حُزنها بِغيابكِ المُستمِّر ! . رَحلتِ دُون أنْ تَكترثِي بِرائحتكِ ال تَركتِها بِزوَايا البَيت ؛ بِخُبزِ مَائدتنَا ، بِالنَّجم ال عَلقتهِ لَيلةً بسمَاء غُرفتنا يَضيء عُتمَة أحلَامنَا ، بِتلابِيب أبِي ، بِشُرفةِ جَارتِنَا ! رَحلتِ وَ أودَعتِ عَيني حُلمًا لا يَمِلُّ التكرَار ؛ حُلمًا فيهِ أنتِ وَ حَكايَا السنَواتِ السَّبْع ال انصَرمتْ حَالَ لَيلةٍ مُرَّة أثْقلَ كَاهلها العَطَش فَ ذَوتْ علَى هَامشِ المَوجِ أمَانيها .*

*هذَا اللَّيل قَاسٍ عليَّ يَا أمِّي ؛ حَدَّ تشْويهَ ذَاكرتي صُوركِ وَ ابتسَامتكِ ال أحِب ، حَدَّ خَوفي سَقُوط خالكِ الأيسَر سهوًا ! حَدَّ تَعطيل دِفْء صَدري ؛ لأنَّ صَغيرةً لكِ قدْ كبُرتْ وَ مَا عُدتُ أقوَى علَى ترْويضِ عقلِها الصَّغير وَ إقنَاعها بِأنَّكِ تقطنينَ أحد مَنازلِ السَّماء القرِيبَة مِنَّا ! حَدَّ جَزَع أبِي بفقدكِ ؛ أبِي الطِّفل الذِّي يُطيلُ البُكَاء بِحضرةِ شوقه إليكِ دُونَ أنْ يَحتفِي بِصدُورنَا الهشَّة ، الطِّفل الذِّي يَرفضُ أنْ يكبُر خَوفَ الإيمَان وَ التَّصديق بِقرَارِ رَحيلكِ المُفَاجِئ ! . إيييه قاسٍ يَا أمِّي حَدَّ تقوّس ظَهري بِتَدليلِ سُكَّان مَنزلكِ الصَّغير ؛ مِنْ أروَاحهِ حتَّى جَمَاداتِه .*

*هلَّا أجَبتِ : حتَّى متَى أبقَى أغَنِّي لصغيرتكِ وَ أنَا لا أحَدَ يَتكلَّف حتَّى بِإسدَالِ غِطَاء شِتَاءٍ يُدمِي أطرَافي البَاردَة ؟ حتَّى متَى يَأتيني الحُلم بكِ ؟ .. كَمْ مِنْ مرَّةٍ فيْ اليَوم الوَاحِد سَأخبركِ أنِّي أحتاجُ كَفَّكِ وَ صَدركِ وَ زجرَكِ وَ قُبلكِ العَنيفة وَ أنِّي أعَاني انحِسَارَ أكسجين مَنزلنَا الخَالي منكِ لأنَّكِ مَا عُدتِ فيه ؟.*


*كَبرتُ يَا أمِّي وَحدِي ؛ قضَيتُ العُمرَ أمسحُ اليُتم مِنْ علَى رَأسِ أبي وَ أهَدهِدُ علَى نحرِي مَا تبقَّى مِنْ أغنياتكِ أسلِّي بهَا فقدنَا . كَبرتُ حتَّى تقَاطرَ مِنْ وَجهي الوَهَن ، وَ تقطَّعتْ بسَطحِ حنجَرتي أحبَال الكَلَام وَ تَناثرَ علَى وَجهي دَمعي ؛ وَ مَا مُدَّتْ لِيْ كَفّ أبي المشغُولة بمسحِ غُبَار قبركِ بِدمعه ، وَ لَا مُدَّتْ لِي كَفّ طِفلتُكِ الصُّغرَى لانشِغَالها بِترتيبِ مَلَامحكِ الغَائبَة .*  




 :rose:

----------

أُخرىْ (03-12-2011), 

الفجر 110 (10-17-2011)

----------


## أُخرىْ

إنَهُ الحُزنَ ياصَدِيقة
والآماني التِي مَا أن تَفتَحت حَتى يَبُسَت بالرَحِيل
كُنت أحتاج هذا الكم الهَائل مِن الفقد حتى أبكِي 

أثِق بأن الحَرف منكِ سَمّاءُ شَاسِعة
وَان كانت ممطرة
 :rose:

----------

نُون (03-10-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*الأم كم لها من مكانـه* 

*وبدونها تضيعُ كل أمانه*

*ولكن نسلمُ لله ولهُ في خلقهِ  شؤون*

*الأم وما أدراك ما الأم*

*حتى وإن فقدتـُها لم تزل*

*تسكنُ إعماقي ووسط المـُقل*

*عامان مــرا منذ ُ فـقــدانها*

*وفي رثاها الحبرُ لمــا يزل*

*خاطرة مـُدوّيه تضربُ في الصميم*

*لدار الخلد و النعـــــّيم ويُنجيها الربُ من الجحيم*

----------

نُون (03-10-2011)

----------


## MOONY

*عزيزتي لحرفكِ  الحزين يخرس قلمي
في جنات الخلد ان شاء الله

*

----------

نُون (03-12-2011)

----------


## أم غدير

_عزيزتي_ 

_كلمااات رااائعه  وحزييينه_

_الله يجعل مثواااها الجنه ياااارب_

_يعطيييك العااافيه_

----------


## خطوات زينبية

خففي وطأ كلماتك الملهوبة في صدري .. 

اخية .. ماسر الشفافية التي تتعلق بأحرفك طولا بعرض ..

لااادري لم اجدني انصهر تحت حرارة الوجع وأنة الغربة اللتان تشكلهما اناملك ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*أمي لك القلوب دوما تحن... ولفقدك العقول كادت تجن...
 من طيبك الشعر غنى قصيدة... 
والحبر بات مهموما وبالحزن يأن... 

الله يصبر كل من ما عنده ام والله يخلي كل امهات العالم 

كلمات حزينة وأليمة ...

دمتي كما تحبي 

كوني بخير*

----------


## الفجر 110

ربما دمعة باردة من عينك اليسرى تُطفي لهيب الفقد عندما تحفر اخدوداً بالخد لتصل الى تابوت نعشها المستقر في صدر الحزن فيروي ظمأ بُعدها عنكم فتنمو ورودً وريحان

أو دمعة دافئة من عينك اليمنى تسقي بساتين الشوق بالخد الايمن فتنمو اشجاراً تُضلل يتامى الحزن فيخفف الم الفقد دهراً.


خذوا قطرات دمع عيني زيت مصباحكم سراجاً في ليالي الوحشة يضئ الم الفراق قد جمعتها في قناني الحزن لتكتبو بها انشودة الام الراحلة

----------


## أموله

*كِلمآتْ رآقيةَ عزيزِتيْ نونَ !

**.... دلْ ذآلكَ على روعةَ ذوقَك
سلمْتْ من كل مكروه*

----------

